
ANY BUSINESS YOU START IS Not a STARTUP - suresh70
https://digiryte.com/blog/posts/any-business-you-start-is-not-a-startup?utm_source=blog&utm_medium=hacker_news&utm_campaign=take_off
======
Hnrobert42
Get to the point faster.

